

FCC begins opening up cellular spectrum - anigbrowl
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/09/fcc-to-make-spectrum-sharing-reality-whether-carriers-want-it-or-not/

======
rayiner
A good step in the right direction, but I'd love to see the FCC be more
aggressive about spectrum sharing. More cellular spectrum is great, but we
need more for WiFi/Bluetooth, etc, as well. The technology isn't perfect yet,
but it's quite amazing what it can do already. A lot of the remaining
roadblocks are low-value existing users that have usage patterns that made it
hard for cognitive radios to share spectrum with them. E.g. the wireless mike
fiasco that mucked up Microsoft's whitespace trials.

